# Newb: Good Taste & Room Note



## wintermute2.0 (Apr 9, 2009)

Hi everyone, I'm a complete noob and was wondering, can you have a room note that's pleasing to non-smokers AND a good taste? Doing a search under "room note", it seems like I may want to try Mac Baren Navy Flake or Plumcake? Am I looking in the right direction?


----------



## Vrbas (Sep 17, 2008)

Boswell's Berry Cobbler
Lane's BCA

Those are my vote
:flypig:


----------



## dogsplayinpoker (Jan 23, 2007)

wintermute2.0 said:


> Hi everyone, I'm a complete noob and was wondering, can you have a room note that's pleasing to non-smokers AND a good taste? Doing a search under "room note", it seems like I may want to try Mac Baren Navy Flake or Plumcake? Am I looking in the right direction?


Those are good. Also try Stokkebye Luxury Twist Flake and Navy cut. Very nice room aromas and good on the palate. Plus you can buy 'em in bulk.


----------



## superpelic (Jun 4, 2008)

Mac Baren Vanilla cream & Peterson sunset breeze, both have a nice roomnote.
(source = my wife:boohoo


----------



## RipVanWinkle (Apr 17, 2009)

Tinderbox's "Midnight" (which is the same as Lane's BCA if I've been informed correctly) is one of the only aros I've had that I've really liked, and it has a great room note. Peterson's Sweet Killarney is pretty good too.

Tinderbox's 1928 (semi-aro) has a decent room note as well and is one of my favorite smokes of any type.


----------



## AcworthAl (Mar 16, 2009)

Pipeworks and Wilke Cherry Cavendish if a good one.


----------



## fiddlegrin (Feb 8, 2009)

Nice choices!


----------



## Mad Hatter (Apr 8, 2007)

Yeah alot of tobaccos both smell and taste good but you'll have to experiment to find what pleases your target audience.


----------

